# Accordion legs for workstation cart?



## juanabee (Mar 1, 2010)

Anybody out there ever heard of spring-loaded accordion legs for a workstation? Neither have I, but that's a solution I dreamed up for my own shop. I just don't have a good idea how to do it.

My shop is small, so my large tools are on mobile bases. I want to add more tools, but need a place to store them when not in use. Right now I have more shelf space than I can use, so if I tear out the bottom shelf of these OSB on 2×4 shelves, I can fit a sanding station cart and sharpening station cart under the shelf on a mobile base. But to fit it in this space, I would need to lower the cart by about 12". Since that would be an uncomfortable working height, I wonder if I could make some spring-loaded accordion-type legs that would accommodate both the needed work level of the cart and its storage level.

If you know anything about how I would go about making something like this, please send me advice, links, suggestions, et. al.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

The only thing that comes to mind would be to use about 1" wooden dowels and make a set up like that
used on extension ladders to the hold sliding part of the ladder in place by hooking on the dowels set 12" 
apart and inset into 2X4 legs.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

How about a crank mechanism? If you had a big DP table and pipe you could make a mobile base for it. The other idea is to use a car jack either a cheap bottle jack or screw type to raise a pedestal.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Scissor jack in the middle, pipes on flanges on the
corners fit into some sort of sleeve.


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Trailer tongue jack as well. Or you could just set the station on a pop up shelf like they sell for big Kitchenaid mixers.










http://www.cshardware.com/r-ras-ml-hdcr.html?utm_source=pricegrabber&utm_medium=cse


----------

